# TBT's 1st Official SSBB Site War!



## Trela (Apr 18, 2010)

<big><big><big>*The Bell Tree Vs. Brawl Domain*</big></big></big>

*<big>Site War Chatroom:</big>*<big> http://xat.com/SiteWar</big>

*<big><big>Challenge Day</big></big>*

<big>*When?* = Friday, June 4th @ 4:30 P.M. Central Time

*Where?* = In the Site War Chatroom (above)

*What?* = Basically, we try to get everyone who hasn't finished all of their challenges to go to this Chatroom on June 4th. We will then try to complete as much challenges as possible!</big>

Calling all TBT Brawlers! BD has just challenged us to a Site War! What is a Site War, you ask? Well, in a Site War, you will join a team from your home Forum and fight against another Forum's team. In this particular war, we need all the help we can get! BD is one of the strongest SSBB Forums on the Internet...

Here's a breakdown on how this is all going to go:

*<big><big>Rules</big></big>* 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">General Rules

*Bracket Type:* Double Elimination (Winner/Loser Bracket)
*Stocks:* 3 Stock
*Timer:* 8 Minutes
*Items:* None

- All Sets are best out of 3 matches, with the exception of Winner's Finals (WF), Loser's Finals (LF), and Grand Finals (GF), which are best out of 5.

- If the Timer runs out, the winner is determined first my their Stocks and then by their % Damage.

- If a match ends with a character doing a "suicidal" attack (Kirby's Inhale, Wario's Bite, etc.), then the player who initiated the attack wins the match.

- The Ledge Grab Limit is 50 Grabs. Anymore past that and you lose the Set.

- IC's Chain Grab must end after 200%, or it will be considered an act of Stalling.

- Any action that can prevent the game from continuing (freezing, disappearing characters, game reset, batteries off, etc) will result in a forfeit of that match for the player that initiated the action.

- The winner of the Winner's Bracket MUST be beaten in two GF Sets, while the winner has to beat the opponent in one GF Set.

Banned Tactics

- Stalling is banned, which is the act of avoiding ALL conflict on the stage to make the game unplayable. Running away to get to a better position is not Stalling, while Planking with MK is. If your opponent is Stalling, report it to me in the Chatroom. Stalling results in a loss of the Set.

- MK's Infinite Demensional Cape glitch is banned.

- DDD's Infinite Standing Chain Grab is banned. DDD's must Run-and-Grab when Chain Grabbing.

- Scrooging with MK is banned, which is repeatedly Gliding under a Stage to make yourself untouchable by your opponent, which is an act of Stalling. If your opponent is Scrooging, they must land an attack on you after no more than two Glides.

Stage Rules

- The first match of the Set must be played on a Neutural Stage. You may or may not use the Stage Striking Rule, which is when each player strikes 2 Stages from the Neutral Stage List and then must play on the last Stage remaining.

- The loser of the first match of the Set chooses the Stage the next match, AKA, their Counter Pick (CP). When you beat your opponent, pick a Stage out of the Stage List and "ban" that Stage for the rest of the Set so your opponent may not CP it. After this, your opponent should tell their CP Stage to you in the Chatroom, and if the game starts and the Stage is not the one your opponent wanted, Suicide (SD) three times and make sure you or your opponent knows what Stage they CP'ed. Repeat this process with every Set.

- You may NOT CP a Stage you previously won on, and you may NOT CP a Stage you banned against your opponent.

- If it is agreed upon by both players, you and your opponent may play on a Banned Stage.

Stage List

*Neutural Stages*
Final Destination (FD)
Battlefield (BF)
Smashville (SV)
Yoshi's Island (YI)
Pokemon Stadium Melee (PS1)

*Counter Pick Stages*
Halberd
Castle Siege (CS)
Delfino Plaza (DP)
Brinstar
Jungle Japes (JJ)
Frigate Orpheon (Frigate)
Lylat Cruise (Lylat)
Pictochat (Picto)
Rainbow Cruise (RC)

*Note:* All other Stages are banned.</div>

*<big><big>Points System</big></big>* 

In this type of war, we will be using Ivan's Points System, so let me show you how this works:

1) Each player that is participating in the war will get to play only 4 Sets. There are 12 different Sets to choose from, but if you are challenged by a player from the other side in a Set, you cannot deny the challenge. You also cannot challenge the same person again and cannot challenge a player who has already completed 4 Sets.

2) Every time you win a Set against a member from the opposing team, you will earn points for your team.
     - If you win your Set 2-0, then your team wins 2 points.
     - If you win your Set 2-1, then your team wins 1 point.
     - If you lose your Set 2-0 or 2-1, then your team wins 0 points.
The maximum points one person can gain for their team is 8 points (if you win all 4 of your Sets 2-0), and the minimum in 0 (if you lose all 4 of your Sets).

Your main goal should be to win those 8 points for your team. The team with the most points at the end of the war is declared the winners!

*<big>Date of Site War:</big>* Friday, May 7th

<big><big>*War Line-ups*</big></big>

*<big>Brawl Domain</big>*

*Spirit - +6*

Vs. Yetiman15 - Won 2-0 (+2)
Vs. John102 - Won 2-0 (+2)
Vs. Phaze - Won 2-0 (+2)

*MBmoney - +0*

*Takato - +2*

Vs. Phaze - Lost 2-1 (+0)
Vs. andyisjudo - Won 2-0 (+2)

*Kagato - +0*

*Rust - +0*

*xxwolfwoodxx1 - +2*

Vs. Phaze - Lost 2-1 (+0)
Vs. andyisjudo - Won 2-0 (+2)

*Clause - +2*

Vs. andyisjudo - Won 2-0 (+2)

*Vio - +0*

*iLink - +0*

*Mr. ConCon - +0*

*Axelpurplemissle<3 - +0*

*Edogg88 - +6*

Vs. andyisjudo - Won 2-1 (+1)
Vs. John102 - Won 2-0 (+2)
Vs. Phaze - Won 2-0 (+2)
Vs. bcb - Won 2-1 (+1)

*<big>The Bell Tree</big>*

*Trela - +0*

*bcb - +0*

Vs. EDogg88 - Lost 2-1 (+0)

*Yetiman15 - +0*

Vs. Spirit - Lost 2-0 (+0)

*Jeremy - +0*

*Zay+ - +0*

*andyisjudo - +0*

Vs. Clause - Lost 2-0 (+0)
Vs. EDogg88 - Lost 2-1 (+0)
Vs. Takato - Lost 2-0 (+0)
Vs. xxwolfwoodxx1 - Lost 2-0 (+0)

*Phaze - +2*

Vs. xxwolfwoodxx1 - Won 2-1 (+1)
Vs. EDogg88 - Lost 2-0 (+0)
Vs. Spirit - Lost 2-0 (+0)
Vs. Takato - Won 2-1 (+1)

*John102 - +0*

Vs. Spirit - Lost 2-0 (+0)
Vs. EDogg88 - Lost 2-0 (+0)

*SockHeadx4 - +0*

*YouLittleElly - +0*

*cornymikey - +0*

*Silverstorms - +0*

*<big>Overall Score:</big>*<big>* Brawl Domain 16-2 The Bell Tree*</big>


----------



## bcb (Apr 18, 2010)

Name: bcb
Friend Code: 2105-8322-7000
Link to your Profile: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/profile/4026903/


----------



## Josh (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh God I will suck but I'll give it a try

Name: Josh
Friend Code: Coming in a moment.
Link to your Profile: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/profile/4025874/


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 18, 2010)

The time has come... bloop.

Name: Azila
Friend Code: 2621-6966-8877
Link to your Profile: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/profile/4026277/


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 18, 2010)

Name: Fillfall
Friend Code: 4210-9890-6472
Link to your Profile: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/profile/4056072/


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 18, 2010)

Name:HeartGold
Friend Code:will be posted soon
Link to your Profile:http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/profile/4059187/


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 18, 2010)

Name:L-Don
FC:3867-3811-2442
Link: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/profile/4055352/


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

Hmph....

Name: Sanji
FC: <brb>
Profile: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/profile/4070088/

Im ready to kill them all.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 18, 2010)

I guess there are no more spots xD


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 18, 2010)

Name: MrCrazyDavis
Friend Code: One sec
Profile: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/profile/4044790/


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 18, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> I guess there are no more spots xD


Trela needs to talk to some dude on BD and we'll figure out if we can have more people.


----------



## Trela (Apr 18, 2010)

I will have a talk with Ivan, BD's Site War Leader, about all of this.

We shall see how many get to participate...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> I will have a talk with Ivan, BD's Site War Leader, about all of this.
> 
> We shall see how many get to participate...


As long as me and Josh. are tag partners this'll be good


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 18, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..it's not 2 vs. 2 . But we are on a team, just not fighting together. 1 vs. 1.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even better!

Trela, Tell them to prepare the cooking pot! WE'RE GUNNA EAT 'EM UP!


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 18, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Calm down, bro. Some of the BD members are very tricky...


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 18, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sanji lets have a match in brawl. I wanna see if you can back up your trash talking about BD


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trash Talking? Its called Moral Boosting. 

And take it from josh. Im pretty damn good


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 18, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok then lets have a match my FC is 3867-3811-2442 yours?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idk Josh. is fetching it since im to lazy to go and get my own xD


----------



## bcb (Apr 18, 2010)

Most important thing is that we get our PR members in on this. xD


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 18, 2010)

Wait who's Josh? You mean The JJ or someone else?


----------



## Elliot (Apr 18, 2010)

Name:Youlittleelly
FC: 1204-5461-9338 
Profile: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/profile/4022123/


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Wait who's Josh? You mean The JJ or someone else?


The JJ. Me and him are 'Brawl Buddies'


----------



## Trela (Apr 18, 2010)

Judo, let him talk some trash. We need it, anyways! 

Here, I'll help out:

<big>*<big><big>BD is garbage!</big></big>*</big>


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 18, 2010)

Ohh ok. 


YEAH BD SUCKS BUTT. I OWN EVERYONE THERE.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> Judo, let him talk some trash. We need it, anyways!
> 
> Here, I'll help out:
> 
> <big>*<big><big>BD is garbage!</big></big>*</big>


YOSH!

TRELA-SAN! LETS TEACH BD HOW GOOD TBT IS!
EVERYONE! WE CAN BEAT THEM!


----------



## Elliot (Apr 18, 2010)

<big><big><big>*BD IS AWESOME!*</big></big></big>

What does BD stand for?


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 18, 2010)

But I still want to face him and why do people sign here but not my tourney. I'm like hello my tourney is going to help out with the PR listings


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 18, 2010)

But I still want to face him and why do people sign here but not my tourney. I'm like hello my tourney is going to help out with the PR listings


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 18, 2010)

TEAMWORK! ...lol


----------



## Trela (Apr 18, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> <big><big><big>*BD IS AWESOME!*</big></big></big>
> 
> What does BD stand for?


1. Wrong team!
2. Read the OP!
3. Don't ever cheer for them again!

Judo, first you want to Brawl, now you double post? Slow down, bud!


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 18, 2010)

Sry Trela my compiter lagged and it just double posted sry lol


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 18, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brawl Domain is BD... we are facing them. 


Time to own some little popcorns MWUHAHA.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Sry Trela my compiter lagged and it just double posted sry lol


Can we postpone? Im not wimping out, I've just had some news told to me which has thrown me into depression -.-;


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 18, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol it starts next week dude


----------



## Elliot (Apr 18, 2010)

Ahh. I was just kidding. Chill  Sign me up. Lets beat them.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 18, 2010)

:gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:<big><big><big><big>* Go Brawl Domain!*</big></big></big></big> :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Trela (Apr 18, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Brawl Domain is BD... we are facing them.
> 
> 
> Time to own some little popcorns MWUHAHA.









We will knock them over their own bag! WAHAHAHAHAH!

Silverstorms: Of course you would cheer for the other team...


----------



## John102 (Apr 18, 2010)

Is it too late for John to join? If not then I'd like to.

Name: John102
Friend Code: 0301-9498-3002
Link to your Profile: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/profile/4018292/


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 18, 2010)

John use this 

Gamertag:
FC:
Link to profile:

lol


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 18, 2010)

Johnny! I hope Trela finds a way. He probably will


----------



## bcb (Apr 18, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:<big><big><big><big>* Go Brawl Domain!*</big></big></big></big> :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:


----------



## John102 (Apr 18, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> John use this
> 
> Gamertag:
> FC:
> ]I edited my post right before you said that xP


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 18, 2010)

Too late to join? :S

Gamertag: Sarc
FC: 2964-8500-7734
Link to profile: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/profile/4019876/


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 18, 2010)

Lecksi said:
			
		

> Too late to join? :S
> 
> Gamertag: Sarc
> FC: 2964-8500-7734
> ]http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/profile/4019876/[/url]


*THE PARTY IS JUST STARTING, LEX.* .. Now that you're here.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 18, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Lecksi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol XD

Edited in my FC. :3


----------



## Elliot (Apr 18, 2010)

Can't wait for site brawl ! We'll own them hard. : D


----------



## John102 (Apr 18, 2010)

Ugh, I just realized, I think I'm like the 9th or 10th person to join >.<


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 18, 2010)

LMFAO, Sanji sure is a wuss.

>talked trash in the Pokemon League thread
>talked trash in here.

Get's called out, chickens out.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 18, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Ugh, I just realized, I think I'm like the 9th or 10th person to join >.<


Trela's talking to Ivan to see if there can be more people.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 18, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Ugh, I just realized, I think I'm like the 9th or 10th person to join >.<


Damn... Then I'm the 10th or 11th person to join. 

S'ok if ya'll can't get anymore spots, though, Al.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 18, 2010)

Maybe more people could be able to join. That would be great for many people.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 18, 2010)

Zay obviously is going to join to.. we have a lot of people.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

We need WaLuigi, is laggy internet which beat me will certainly beat BD


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 18, 2010)

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Maybe more people could be able to join. That would be great for many people.






			
				Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Trela's talking to Ivan to see if there can be more people.


----------



## John102 (Apr 18, 2010)

Don't make an exception for me or anything Trela, it's my fault I didn't join quick enough...


----------



## Elliot (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm so excited for the site war. Plus it'll be a great way to brawl new people and fill your friend rooster.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 18, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> I'm so excited for the site war. Plus it'll be a great way to brawl new people and fill your friend rooster.


Lol, friend rooster.
If I have time, and my Wii decides to read my Brawl disc, I'll fight you sometime.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 18, 2010)

For 8Bit.

Name: 8Bitman
Friend Code: 4768-7105-1523
Link to your Profile: http://www.smashboards.com/member.php?u=134999

Zay is joinng too.

Name: Zay+
Code:4725-7608-3851
Profile: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/profile/4057675/


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 18, 2010)

Zay was one of the firsts to join (he didn't say in the thread). So if Ivan says a certian amount of people that is less than the people who signed up, Zay still will be in.


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 18, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Don't make an exception for me or anything Trela, it's my fault I didn't join quick enough...


John many more people want to join in Tbt and BD anyway. So you will be in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

10 users reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous)
Members: Sanji, Lisamilitz, Ninten, Lecksi, andyisjudo, *Marlon88*, John102, Trela, Conor 


Watch out peeps


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 18, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> 10 users reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous)
> Members: Sanji, Lisamilitz, Ninten, Lecksi, andyisjudo, *Marlon88*, John102, Trela, Conor
> 
> 
> Watch out peeps


If he joins, I'll warn Trela about him. It's okay.


----------



## 8bit (Apr 18, 2010)

Name:Marlon
Friend Code: 3781-2641-3373
Profile Link: Ummm Im on my dsi so I can't post the link
FTW TBT!!!!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> Name:Marlon
> Friend Code: 3781-2641-3373
> Profile ]I warned you folks!


----------



## 8bit (Apr 18, 2010)

I play legit on brawl Only thing I use is textures ask Josh or Sam


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> I play legit on brawl Only thing I use is textures ask Josh or Sam


Still hacking sorry *MODDING* :throwingrottenapples: 

Theres none of that here


----------



## Trela (Apr 18, 2010)

Everyone that has signed-up is being put in the OP soon. Ivan is able to talk later on this evening about all of this, so once I get to speak to him, I will find out wether we get to enter more than 8 people in the war or not.

Until then, stay calm and get ready to battle!


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 18, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Marlon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sanji, ignore it.


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 18, 2010)

Sanji when can we have our match?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Sanji when can we have our match?


Sometime tommorow....Im to depressed to battle...


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 18, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmhhmmmm..


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 18, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok Sanji. I realy wanted you to join my tournament though...!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 18, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, Lisa xD


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im sorry, im not wimping out but i've just had some shocking news and if i fought i wouldnt be doing anything.


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 18, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok no problem work out your problems at home!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 8bit (Apr 18, 2010)

who wants to brawl right now?


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 18, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> who wants to brawl right now?


I'll do a quick match.


----------



## 8bit (Apr 18, 2010)

kk whats your friend code?


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 18, 2010)

Name: Mike
Friend Code: 4124-4823-9209
Link to your Profile: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/profile/4016133/


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey Lisa, wanna Brawl later? ;D


----------



## 8bit (Apr 18, 2010)

still looking to brawl


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 18, 2010)

Marlon I would like to brawl you


FC is in spoiler

Yours?


----------



## 8bit (Apr 18, 2010)

mines is 3781-2641-3373 I added you and I have a open room


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 18, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> mines is 3781-2641-3373 I added you and I have a open room


K i'm adding you


----------



## 8bit (Apr 18, 2010)

DX too much lag dude


----------



## John102 (Apr 18, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> DX too much lag dude


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

ilu


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 18, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> DX too much lag dude


lol not at all and no items!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 18, 2010)

Sry dude..... My brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and have stocks!!!


----------



## 8bit (Apr 18, 2010)

I heard u lieks obamaz


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 18, 2010)

If only still played brawl...


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 18, 2010)

I can't play anymore either my brother don't want to get off of the other computer. And marln stop spamming. You kind of suck for that. If thats the only thing you can do is spam. Then you suck at playing SSBB sry!!!!!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 18, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> I can't play anymore either my brother don't want to get off of the other computer. And marln stop spamming. You kind of suck for that. If thats the only thing you can do is spam. Then you suck at playing SSBB sry!!!!!


Trust me he has done worse
for example he once started randomly swearing but me and yuki took care of that


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 18, 2010)

This will go down in brawl-*** history the brawl to end them all...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> I heard u lieks obamaz


What the---?

STOP SPAMMING YOU ""!)"*


----------



## Phaze (Apr 18, 2010)

what does BD stand for? Brawl DOjo?


----------



## bcb (Apr 18, 2010)

Let's rid of the spam people...


----------



## Horus (Apr 18, 2010)

Lets go Brawl Domain!


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm too late...well, good luck to TBT. Also, I expect Brawl Domain to make a trophy if we win.


----------



## Phaze (Apr 18, 2010)

ohhh...brawl domain


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 18, 2010)

I would've signed up for BD against you guys.


----------



## Phaze (Apr 18, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I would've signed up for BD against you guys.


why?


----------



## ivan209 (Apr 18, 2010)

hello, Just introducing my self as Ivan  . I'll be repping BD on this side of the war. I thought I might as well introduce my self to all of you  . Some stuff to let you know about me, is I'm a preatty chill dude, and am not much of one to get into arguments. I can't spell to save my life. If you want to talk to me about something or ask me something just feel free to ask.

Also I hope alot of you can back up your trash talk, the last site we war, kinda trashed talked a bit more and we sorta.....destroied them kinda bad, but hopefully that wont happen to all of you  . Good luck to all who take part.

One last thing any one wanna brawl?


----------



## John102 (Apr 18, 2010)

ivan209 said:
			
		

> bah blah blah trashtalk trashtalk or something t;ldr


Who dis *censored.2.0* think he can come up in my hood and start asking for Brawls? Brah, I rape people like you for breakfast.


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 18, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> ivan209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I 3 stocked you with Snake.

Don't talk.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

ivan209 said:
			
		

> hello, Just introducing my self as Ivan  . I'll be repping BD on this side of the war. I thought I might as well introduce my self to all of you  . Some stuff to let you know about me, is I'm a preatty chill dude, and am not much of one to get into arguments. I can't spell to save my life. If you want to talk to me about something or ask me something just feel free to ask.
> 
> Also I hope alot of you can back up your trash talk, the last site we war, kinda trashed talked a bit more and we sorta.....destroied them kinda bad, but hopefully that wont happen to all of you  . Good luck to all who take part.
> 
> One last thing any one wanna brawl?


Heh,

Welcome to your demise! TBT isnt full of Blowhoards sir! We're all decent/very good brawlers. Thoose who have registered are highly 'qualified' for this task.

I'm also one of thoose on the battlefield so i hope to destroy obliterate crush brawl you soon 8D


----------



## John102 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hub, you two stocked me at 120% after I SD'ed on 10%


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 18, 2010)

Aww shoot. I'm too late.

I murder people if I get enough practice. Too bad my friend has my brawl disk.


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 18, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> ivan209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blast, don't get cocky, fool.


@ John DOn't go to AiB social


----------



## John102 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure thing.

@Sanji, you make me lol btw.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAKA!

The last thing we need to put is 'Yea we all suck so you'll win'

So we HAVE to big up our team and be like 'YOUR TOTALLY SCREWED 20-10!'


----------



## ivan209 (Apr 18, 2010)

wow, just come here to meet some peeps. But eh I"m chill so I guess I'll let it slide  , but eh i guess -_-'


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 18, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

ivan209 said:
			
		

> wow, just come here to meet some peeps. But eh I"m chill so I guess I'll let it slide  , but eh i guess -_-'


Lol we're chill Dw. Im just trying to Psych you out so you go back and go 'OMGZ TBT IS TO GOOD WE MUST WITHDRAW DA FIGHT NOWZZZZ!!!'


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John102 (Apr 18, 2010)

ivan209 said:
			
		

> wow, just come here to meet some peeps. But eh I"m chill so I guess I'll let it slide  , but eh i guess -_-'


Haha, we're not usually too bad, but if you hang around the brawl treads here you might here some pretty weird stuff....or get pregnant.


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 18, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ivan209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> ivan209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always ask for brawls, from the other forums befor we go to war. I think it's a better way to help a little respect happen and build some friendly rivalries befor this all goes down, but if you guys don't want to, I'm cool with that too


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idk where i come on the ratings, i think im quite good. But yea i need to practise since i havent played in ages.


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 18, 2010)

ivan209 said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would brawl you, but my Wii broke. ;____;


----------



## John102 (Apr 18, 2010)

btw, Hub, I'm on AIB social.

*waits for an asplosion*


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

ivan209 said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No we are,

I just cant brawl atm, mainly because its 2am....and im in a loved up mood <3 i cant brawl <3


----------



## Phaze (Apr 18, 2010)

When is this battle anyway?


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 18, 2010)

Sanji, stop the excuses... "I'm too depressed". "I'm too loved up." Daanng.

HEY IVAN


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Sanji, stop the excuses... "I'm too depressed". "I'm too loved up." Daanng.
> 
> HEY IVAN


BAKA!

*censored.9.10* and Gtfo accusing me of crap.

Today i've had someone tell me i meant nothing (a girl i love more than life itself no less -.-). Then another girl tell me i was her one and only. So im having up and down moods.

Plus i couldnt brawl if i wanted to, its 3am here now.


----------



## bcb (Apr 18, 2010)

Welcome, Ivan...

Sorry if these aiz made a bad first impression. Heck, I haven't brawled half that signed up.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 18, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I care.


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 19, 2010)

ivan209 said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So basically turn a bunch of TBTer's into traitors?


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 19, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ivan209 (Apr 19, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> ivan209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


???? you kinda lost me???


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 19, 2010)

ivan209 said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ignore then, they have no sportsmanship whatsoever.


----------



## Trela (Apr 19, 2010)

Don't mind us players at TBT, Ivan. We're pretty much the equivolent to street rats when it comes to Brawl.

I also kind of find it wierd that unknown Brawlers (that being unknown to us guys who sit here all day in the Wii and Virtual Console Forum) on TBT are now signing up for something...


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 19, 2010)

You guys better win for TBT! 

I would play, but I don't think I'm good enough to beat Brawl regulars.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 19, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> You guys better win for TBT!
> 
> I would play, but I don't think I'm good enough to beat Brawl regulars.


You should, it'll be fun for you : D
And besides, they are probably noobs out there for you to beat ; D*Hides now.*


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 19, 2010)

I remember a long time ago Trela PMed me and asked me to play.  He said he wasn't that good.  So I played him and he won each game pretty easily. ._.  I later found out that he was the best one here.  Trickery! lol


----------



## Elliot (Apr 19, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> I remember a long time ago Trela PMed me and asked me to play.  He said he wasn't that good.  So I played him and he won each game pretty easily. ._.  I later found out that he was the best one here.  Trickery! lol


TRELA COULD BE TRICKY SOME TIMES.
Let me guess, he used lucario? xD.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 19, 2010)

Trela is the Brawl god. That's what he's best known for. Kick butt, guys.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 19, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.  Pssssh!

After it was over he complimented me for killing him a couple times or something.  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 19, 2010)

> Sign-ups: This war will be an 8vs8 battle, so there is only 8 sign-ups open!



Everyone that wants to fight for TBT should have a tournament to see who can be on the team of 8.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 19, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He felt sorry for you... 
<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Oh i should've not said that.</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>
Plus great idea Jeremy. @ The site wars, LETS GO TEH BELL TREEE.


----------



## Trela (Apr 19, 2010)

I will admit, Jeremy, that you are better than most of the players here at TBT. You play just like Lisamilitz does, but smarter lol. She just spams the C-Stick and stands up and presses every button when she gets hit......

If you would like to, you could sign up. TBT needs all the help it can get, and this won't start for another week or two 

Btw, guys, I'm talking with Ivan right now about the Rules for this war. I'll give you guys the details in a couple of minutes!


----------



## Elliot (Apr 19, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> I will admit, Jeremy, that you are better than most of the players here at TBT. You play just like Lisamilitz does, but smarter lol. She just spams the C-Stick and stands up and presses every button when she gets hit......
> 
> If you would like to, you could sign up. TBT needs all the help it can get, and this won't start for another week or two
> 
> Btw, guys, I'm talking with Ivan right now about the Rules for this war. I'll give you guys the details in a couple of minutes!


Can we battle for the 8 spots?


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 19, 2010)

Spam schmam!  And if I play as Pikachu I will use B-down as many times as I want! (I use Marth or Pikacu... I don't actually spam B-down, but if I wanted to I would!)

OK, I guess I will play.

But the team should have try outs or a tournament to make sure it has TBT's best players!

edit: will register later when I get my FC


----------



## Pizza Survivor (Apr 19, 2010)

Name: kanYe
Friend Code: i forgot
Link to your Profile: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/profile/4052565/

i will spam for my country


----------



## Pizza Survivor (Apr 19, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Spam schmam!  And if I play as Pikachu I will use B-down as many times as I want! (I use Marth or Pikacu... I don't actually spam B-down, but if I wanted to I would!)
> 
> OK, I guess I will play.
> 
> But the team should have try outs or a tournament to make sure it has TBT's best players!


you do NOT want to face jeremy and his spamchu

double poast


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 19, 2010)

Hmmm.  I thought you were banned. <_<

P.S. - I beat Alecks pretty much every game when I played.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 19, 2010)

Jeremy, I'm sure you're a great brawl player! Mostly cause you're a Pikachu! I LOVE YOU!


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 19, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> I will admit, Jeremy, that you are better than most of the players here at TBT. You play just like Lisamilitz does, but smarter lol. She just spams the C-Stick and stands up and presses every button when she gets hit......
> 
> If you would like to, you could sign up. TBT needs all the help it can get, and this won't start for another week or two
> 
> Btw, guys, I'm talking with Ivan right now about the Rules for this war. I'll give you guys the details in a couple of minutes!


....Well, that is true. But I don't spam auras in the air. Quemar! <-- you were just burned in Espanol, hehe.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 19, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Hmmm.  I thought you were banned. <_<
> 
> P.S. - I beat Alecks pretty much every game when I played.


WOW!

I get to battle along side Jeremy <3....An honour it is!


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 19, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You still moody to brawl? This is a good time to, my brother's asleep and he always talks to me and I talk to him while I'm playing, and we get into a fight.


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey Ivan wanna brawl?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 19, 2010)

Lecksi said:
			
		

> Hey Lisa, wanna Brawl later? ;D


lolpostfromyesterday


----------



## ivan209 (Apr 19, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Hey Ivan wanna brawl?


ok. Well I guess  my fc is 1590 4413 9322


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 19, 2010)

Lecksi said:
			
		

> Lecksi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHH! Sorry, Lex! I didn't notice. Wanna brawl now? I'm supposed to brawl Sanji  but he won't stop it with the excuses.


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 19, 2010)

ivan209 said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ivan I already have you added i'm Judo lol I went to some tourneys from BD


----------



## ivan209 (Apr 19, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> ivan209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can I have your's then? I think I got rid of you a while ago to make some room 

reminds me I need to delet some people rightn now...I have no more room on my list


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 19, 2010)

Jesus christ, I feel so alone without my Brawl. ;_;.


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 19, 2010)

ivan209 said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ivan I see you online and i'm trying to join your room!


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 19, 2010)

Why everytime we start out good but then we start to lag? It's my router I bet!!!!


----------



## ivan209 (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't know why, but eh...let's just keep going I guess


----------



## Trela (Apr 19, 2010)

I edited the front page with some important stuff.

I will do more on this Site War stuff tonight!


----------



## ivan209 (Apr 19, 2010)

lag was wierd.....I would get Dc'ed after every match, but eh I got to stop playing for today. My bro wants to get on the wii sorry  ggs though nice luc


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 19, 2010)

ivan209 said:
			
		

> lag was wierd.....I would get Dc'ed after every match, but eh I got to stop playing for today. My bro wants to get on the wii sorry  ggs though nice luc


GGs, Thats all right Ivan and thnx.  Nice Yoshi!


----------



## John102 (Apr 19, 2010)

OSHI- Trela how did you get Jeremy to join? Anywho, I'm glad there's some interest in this, we might be able to pick up some more regulars, and maybe repickup some old regulars(Horus, Silver)


----------



## xSpiritx (Apr 19, 2010)

YO!

Im Spirit from BD (Brawl Domain), hope we can do this the most fun possible.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey, this is umm...the weakest member from Brawl Domain coming to say hi! 

Hope you guys have a good war. I'm sure you'll all make Trela proud! 

Trela, give them cake if they win!


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 20, 2010)

lol Spirit and who is Luso? Is that Pablo? I'm Judo on my home forum lol


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 20, 2010)

Sprirt and... Luso. HELLOW! Hey Andy, was up? XDDD


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2010)

Hiya! Oh, we're just members from BD. We always make accounts on the other side's site just to say good luck and stuff. It's more than just about playing the game, IMO.


----------



## Palad][n (Apr 20, 2010)

k luso good luck.
i like how you put ur avatar/sig on your account although youll never use it again
same w/ you sp!rit


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, I always do that, because it's boring looking at a post with no flair in it, you know? 

Also, I won't be in the site war, so I'm just here to wish you guys good luck.


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 20, 2010)

Pald][n where have you been come on brawl me lol


----------



## bcb (Apr 20, 2010)

Luso = Jon


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 30, 2010)

So I'm guessing this will be starting this weekend Trela?


----------



## PMC66 (May 1, 2010)

I heard you wanted some players to help out Trela? I wouldn't mind giving you a hand in this =)


----------



## andyisjudo (May 1, 2010)

Hey Pmc so I don't think we need any help  But thnx anyway


----------



## bcb (May 1, 2010)

I think you're prolly a little late to help out with us, unfortunately.


----------



## xSpiritx (May 2, 2010)

> Hiya! Oh, we're just members from BD. We always make accounts on the other side's site just to say good luck and stuff. It's more than just about playing the game, IMO.


Yeah also for report scores in both sites and find our oponnents more easy ^^


----------



## Trela (May 2, 2010)

I need to speak with Ivan as soon as possible about the Date for this thingy.

I would assume it would begin this week, but I'm not sure. I shall find out!


----------



## Trela (May 6, 2010)

*bump*

*<big><big><big>The Site War starts tomorrow!</big></big></big>*

I know I should've said this like 2 days ago lol. Anyways, it's finally the time to begin the battle with Brawl Domain! All information is added on the front page, and you'll find the 5 opponents that you can choose to challenge, too! If you need help with ANYTHING related to this climatic war, just ask the Trela!

Good luck, TBT! Let's not try and embarrass ourselves, now, ok?


----------



## bcb (May 6, 2010)

Do we get medals?


----------



## Trela (May 6, 2010)

Don't know. I'm pretty sure that we do, though, if we manage to win.

I think I need to do my matches after my offline Tournament this weekend before their heavy hitters clear out most of our players...


----------



## bcb (May 6, 2010)

Well... we gotta be fast, and strategic if we wanna win.

Tbh, BD's line-up looks really good.


----------



## andyisjudo (May 6, 2010)

And we need to chaleenge them before they challenges us, thats how we be strategic....
We take out their lowest ranked players first GL TBT!


----------



## Yetiman15 (May 6, 2010)

so we challenge them on their website? Our Website? A chatroom?


----------



## cornymikey (May 6, 2010)

i call challenging axelpurplemissle


----------



## Jeremy (May 6, 2010)

ok... um... just tell me what to do I guess, lol


----------



## Phaze (May 7, 2010)

lol same, cause I dunno who I'm supposed to face


----------



## xSpiritx (May 7, 2010)

You guys can go to our site:

http://www.brawldomain.com/

Or visit our chat but you need have an account to enter in it.

http://www.brawldomain.com/chat/index.php

Probably some member will make an account here too.

Good Luck Have Fun!

Oh and here is the War thread in BD in case you make an account results can be postes in it.

http://www.brawldomain.com/index.php?topic=6114.0


----------



## andyisjudo (May 7, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> i call challenging axelpurplemissle


lol Cornymikey Axel is pretty good and he mains Luigi lol


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 7, 2010)

I sense money... not just money-

But MBmoney!


----------



## xSpiritx (May 7, 2010)

Im here if anyone wanna challenge me also im in the Domain Chat too.


----------



## MBmoney (May 7, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> I sense money... not just money-
> 
> But MBmoney!


Ello. I just joined here to make match-making a bit easier. So ya, if anyone's interested in having a war match against me, just say so.


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2010)

challenge wolfwood guys! he sucks!! lol

and do you guys have a chat to go onto or should I look for people on the brawl domain chat?

I'm also drawn to the idea of playing Jeremy so I'll PM him and see if we can meet in a chat sometime


----------



## illrapeyou (May 7, 2010)

I am an opponent from BD, I hope to have some fun and good games.
=)

Imma challenge Phaze and and bcb


----------



## Phaze (May 8, 2010)

illrapeyou said:
			
		

> I am an opponent from BD, I hope to have some fun and good games.
> =)
> 
> Imma challenge Phaze and and Sockhead,


good to hear, send me a message when you wanna brawl


----------



## andyisjudo (May 8, 2010)

Who is I'll rape you, and Trela I lost to EDogg 2-1 sry!

I'll be back guys andyisjudo: Later guys!


Still in the site war


----------



## Jeremy (May 8, 2010)

IMO:  Their members should be coming here not vice versa.  They are Brawlers and have challenged many forums to site wars.  TBT is an Animal Crossing forum and they shouldn't expect us to join their board for the first site war we have ever had.  Just saying this because someone was whining about us not joining their forum.  I thought Trela said we were "defending TBT from intruders" lol.  This Site War isn't an official war ran by the forum (since we are not a Brawl forum).  But it is at BD.  I'm not running anything.  I'm just an admin who wants to participate, so it's not my job to set up a chat room for this or whatever it was someone at BD wanted.  If BD links us to a chat room, we can use that.


----------



## MBmoney (May 8, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> IMO:  Their members should be coming here not vice versa.  They are Brawlers and have challenged many forums to site wars.  TBT is an Animal Crossing forum and they shouldn't expect us to join their board for the first site war we have ever had.  Just saying this because someone was whining about us not joining their forum.  I thought Trela said we were "defending TBT from intruders" lol.  This Site War isn't an official war ran by the forum (since we are not a Brawl forum).  But it is at BD.  I'm not running anything.  I'm just an admin who wants to participate, so it's not my job to set up a chat room for this or whatever it was someone at BD wanted.  If BD ]Trela is actually the one who suggested the site war. Its both sites responsibility to get the matches done. As for the whole "defending this site", we're not attacking or anything. If our members are going to go out of their way to join an Animal Crossing forum for a Brawl war, you might as well join a Brawl site.


----------



## Yetiman15 (May 8, 2010)

How long is this war lasting for? I'm kind of busy this weekend but after Monday I'll be able to get in all my matches.


----------



## andyisjudo (May 8, 2010)

Hey calling Trela and bcb, Crazy needs your skype for the BDTL!!!!


----------



## John102 (May 8, 2010)

MBmoney said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Josh (May 8, 2010)

Man I wish I was still in the site war :/


----------



## andyisjudo (May 8, 2010)

How about we just add a new chat for our site war, It's not that much of a big deal and Trela if you need a chat just use mine!


----------



## xSpiritx (May 8, 2010)

If you guys make an account on BD you can use our chat.. simply... but if probably you are too lazy to make an account.

Anyway challenge anyone? ._.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 8, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Man I wish I was still in the site war :/


I do too.

My own brother kicked me out :-: how cruel.


----------



## Yetiman15 (May 8, 2010)

Spirit think you can list who from Brawl Domain made a TBT account?


----------



## bcb (May 8, 2010)

A chatroom with either chatango or xat is easily the best solution. You don't need to go your way to make new accounts and everything.


----------



## xSpiritx (May 8, 2010)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> Spirit think you can list who from Brawl Domain made a TBT account?


MBmoney
xxwolfwoodxx1
EDogg88 (Illrapeyou here)
Me


----------



## MBmoney (May 8, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> A chatroom with either chatango or xat is easily the best solution. You don't need to go your way to make new accounts and everything.


This works too. Either way, I haven't seen any effort from anyone on here to get any matches done, while me and spirit have been trying to. I don't want this thing to drag out for a month :|.


----------



## Hub12 (May 8, 2010)

I miss it. ;-;


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> IMO:  Their members should be coming here not vice versa.  They are Brawlers and have challenged many forums to site wars.  TBT is an Animal Crossing forum and they shouldn't expect us to join their board for the first site war we have ever had.  Just saying this because someone was whining about us not joining their forum.  I thought Trela said we were "defending TBT from intruders" lol.  This Site War isn't an official war ran by the forum (since we are not a Brawl forum).  But it is at BD.  I'm not running anything.  I'm just an admin who wants to participate, so it's not my job to set up a chat room for this or whatever it was someone at BD wanted.  If BD ]I understand, we are actively coming here to brawl you but chat streamlines the process
> 
> this is the chat http://www.brawldomain.com/chat/index.php however I think you need a account to use it. so maybe somebody should make a temporary chatango chat or something?


----------



## illrapeyou (May 8, 2010)

Less arguing and more brawling. Someone give me a match, im bored.


----------



## xSpiritx (May 9, 2010)

Ok ... This is the chat (xat) i hate it but well is the only way guess.

http://xat.com/SiteWar

So please lets  have matches D:


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2010)

cool trela should post this on the front page


----------



## xSpiritx (May 9, 2010)

I beat Yetiman 2-0 GGs.


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2010)

I lost to Phaze 2-1


----------



## Josh (May 10, 2010)

:O Unlucky man, But Phaze is an awesome player.


----------



## andyisjudo (May 10, 2010)

Phaze is beast, but wolfwood beast too.


----------



## Elliot (May 10, 2010)

I would love to battle someone soon or later.


----------



## Josh (May 10, 2010)

Elly fight me now  (For fun).


----------



## Elliot (May 10, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Elly fight me now  (For fun).


Sure, getting my wii started up now.


----------



## illrapeyou (May 10, 2010)

Someone should definitely fight me.

Im a noob. =/


----------



## bcb (May 10, 2010)

Good shiz, Phaze!


----------



## illrapeyou (May 10, 2010)

I defeated John102 2-0. GGs John ma boi and nice wuff. =)


----------



## xSpiritx (May 10, 2010)

I beat John102 2-0. GGs


----------



## andyisjudo (May 10, 2010)

OMG lol John Spirit is the best guy there and EDogg just rapes people


----------



## illrapeyou (May 10, 2010)

I defeated Phaze 2-0. GGs.
nice TL =)


EDIT:
I defeated bcb 2-1. GGs
nice Wario. =)

I done all four of my matches

EDogg vs. John102 = 2-0 EDogg wins
EDogg vs. Phaze = 2-0 EDogg wins
EDogg vs. Judo = 2-1 EDogg wins
EDogg vs. bcb = 2-1 EDogg wins.

So in total I have made 6 pts for Brawl Domain. Good luck to everyone else and I had fun partaking in this site war. Nice games from everyone.


----------



## Phaze (May 11, 2010)

arghhhh Edogg raped me.......of course. I've never seen such a powerful Link! But Wolfwood has a pretty great kirby too!


----------



## andyisjudo (May 11, 2010)

Another lost, lost to Clause, 2-0


----------



## Trela (May 11, 2010)

I'm sorry that I've been missing out on this stuff! I'm updating Site War matches and other things right now!

If the players are responsible enough to do their matches and find out how to do even do them on their own (some still don't), then this will not go on for another month. I'm going to go ahead and get all of mine done this week, since I need to scratch out 1/6th of my current Tournaments lol.


----------



## Phaze (May 11, 2010)

here are my final results.
Vs Edogg=2-0 loss
Vs Spirit=2-0loss
Vs Wolfwood=2-1 win
Vs Takato=2-1 win
Total=2 points. Yeah, I did bad.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 11, 2010)

Albert, how come I haven't seen you in three days?


----------



## Trela (May 11, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Albert, how come I haven't seen you in three days?


Because you've been up in your room sitting on your bed with the laptop ever since I left for the Tournament Saturday.

Phaze - You did good, don't worry. Even 1 point is fine with me lol.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 11, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daaang so isn't that 4 days? Wow... Bring up the Wii btw. I wanna play some ACCF with shomeone.

I'm forgetting what you look like, Albie!


----------



## Phaze (May 11, 2010)

lol ok...i'll try to do better next time....


----------



## John102 (May 11, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> OMG lol John Spirit is the best guy there and EDogg just rapes people


Actually I think Edogg raped me harder than Spirit, but ya know...rape is rape.


----------



## bcb (May 11, 2010)

DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Phaze you beat Tak? GJ! He's really good and stuff!


----------



## John102 (May 11, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> Phaze you beat Tak? GJ! He's really good and stuff!


I beat your mom, but I guess that's different...

Anyways, rape aside, I'd like to challenge someone I actually have a chance against, so I'm switching sides to BD and challenging BCB to a duel.


----------



## andyisjudo (May 11, 2010)

lol John you will still lose  so GL with that and I will get 2 points for TBT I will 2-0 Wolfwood


----------



## Phaze (May 12, 2010)

I have to admit though, wolfwood has a pretty beast kirby. and, yah I beat Tak...no big deal lol


----------



## Trela (May 12, 2010)

Keep those challenges going, guys! I'm about to start mine today.

John: Yeah, don't think so!


----------



## bcb (May 12, 2010)

FFFFF this post was supposed to be on TOMB 3-6 discussion


----------



## Yetiman15 (May 12, 2010)

I'm sorry I haven't been around guys. After the AP test my mom's put college finances first in my list. I will have time over the weekend to finish up all my matches though.


----------



## Hub12 (May 12, 2010)

Hey guys, just sayin' I'm not dead.




Hai!


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 12, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, just sayin' I'm not dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know how you feel, Hub.



Hello.


----------



## andyisjudo (May 12, 2010)

Sry TBT I did not even win 1 point lost to Wolfwood 2-0


----------



## John102 (May 12, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Sry TBT I did not even win 1 point lost to Wolfwood 2-0


I'll redeem you, and my honor by kick some ass over the weekend.


----------



## Phaze (May 13, 2010)

Judo, its fine. i didnt get much either


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2010)

I know it's a little late but I'm here confirming my win 2-0 over judoman
ggs


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2010)

beat john102 2-1 
nice wolf there, you really surprised me


----------



## bittermeat (May 15, 2010)

I'd love to compete, but my brawl disc is too scratched to even play..


----------



## John102 (May 15, 2010)

I haven't seen Trela in ages =(


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2010)

Hey sluts someone play me.
I gotta get some matches in


----------



## Phaze (May 16, 2010)

hey lol it's Vio, im guessing


----------



## bcb (May 16, 2010)

I knew it was Vio when I heard him say slut.


----------



## illrapeyou (May 16, 2010)

IllWorkYou is pro. =) Good luck Work!


----------



## Trela (May 19, 2010)

I think we need to get this moving!

Don't you agree?

To help out in finishing up this Site War, I sent a PM to Ivan about doing a "Challenge Day". Basically, me and Ivan (or maybe just Ivan) will be hosting a Challenge Day this Saturday or next Saturday. Once I get the confirmation from him, I'll start planning it all out and send PM's to everyone.

In the meantime, someone challenge MBmoney! He's been looking for challenges for a while now, and no one wants to play him! He's dying here, people!


----------



## John102 (May 19, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> I think we need to get this moving!
> 
> Don't you agree?
> 
> ...


Can I have five matches then =D


----------



## ATWA (May 19, 2010)

Not joining, but I know a few of the people on BD from brawlfriendcodes.com

You should challenge BFC later, we've got a lot of pros


----------



## illrapeyou (May 20, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> Not joining, but I know a few of the people on BD from brawlfriendcodes.com
> 
> You should challenge BFC later, we've got a lot of pros


Hmmmm, I wonder who this could be.
I dont recognize the name from BFC.


----------



## Trela (May 26, 2010)

*is very slow*

*needs to become active again on TBT*

Anyways, go check the front page OP and take a look at what I added. I didn't have to go into much detail, so all you need to know is what I put. I will send a PM to all of the TBT players very soon about this to give them a reminder that this war is still going on!


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> *is very slow*
> 
> *needs to become active again on TBT*
> 
> Anyways, go check the front page OP and take a look at what I added. I didn't have to go into much detail, so all you need to know is what I put. I will send a PM to all of the TBT players very soon about this to give them a reminder that this war is still going on!


I'm not dead!


----------

